# The Puppy Hut - 7 weeks old



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Dennis and I built this puppy hut this weekend, they had a blast in there!!!








Look at the head on that female to the left :wub:
































Carlo - he is going to a friend in MD...
























Cora...








Cienna...








Cabela...








And Carlo once again, can you tell I'm in love with him :rofl:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Carlo~ be still my heart, I'll be watching for updates on him in the future! Love that puppyhut, great name for it! Though they look like they want out of the hut...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Very nice and great pictures. I like Cienna. She will be black and tan saddle, do you think??? One sable and the rest are bi-colors?


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow the ears on every single pup look really strong. How do the parents look? The pups are definitely beautiful.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

You sure have some cute puppies! That Carlo is going to melt hearts. As will all of them.

Mind if I use your idea the next time I breed? That puppy hut is sooo cool! It looks like 2X4's with wire mesh. Did you use staples, or those "U" shaped nails that you have to hammer?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is one nice Puppy Hut (love the name too!)!!!

Lucky pups!!!

Oh.. and Cora... wow... love her!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

selzer said:


> Very nice and great pictures. I like Cienna. She will be black and tan saddle, do you think??? One sable and the rest are bi-colors?


Cienna will end up being a Blanket Black and Tan just like her dad.

There are 2 Sables (male/female) 3 Bicolors (2 males/1 female) and the rest are Blanket Black and Tans.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Redgrappler said:


> Wow the ears on every single pup look really strong. How do the parents look? The pups are definitely beautiful.


Both parents have strong ears.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hunther's Dad said:


> Mind if I use your idea the next time I breed? That puppy hut is sooo cool! It looks like 2X4's with wire mesh. Did you use staples, or those "U" shaped nails that you have to hammer?


Yep! 2x4's and the "U" shaped nails.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice work on the hut. The pups look nice, are you keeping any of them?


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I just love that third picture. They are adorable!!!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh bless they are so so perfect! I want to be in the puppy hut with them all!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they are all soooooooo CUTE!! did ya save me out a bicolor male)

love the puppy hut, it came out great !!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

All males are spoken for, sorry.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

What cute little babies!! Love them all!!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Love the third photo! Nice puppy hut!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh, I see, you are just showing four of the pups in the individual shots. I thought the several in the beginning of Carlo were different dogs.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Great "hut" and the pups are just sooooo cute!! Congrats.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you all.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

All they are missing is a pool and a bar to make the hut a resort
Very cute pups!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I should have thought of the pool!! Unfortunately, next time I go back, most of the puppies will have left to their new homes. Yesterday I delivered the 2 Bicolor boys on my way home. It was so sad to leave them, but I'm sure I'll get to see them often. All 3 boys were so good in the car, slept the whole trip and never had an accident, as soon as we let them out of the crate, they all went and did their business.  Such good puppies!


----------



## Lynn P (Feb 10, 2010)

The puppies are gorgeous Carolina... and the puppy hut... what a nice job you and Dennis did. I wouldn't mind staying in there myself... (with the puppies of course).


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:rofl: Lynn, it was hard to kick the puppy visitors out of there!! :rofl:


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Too Cool!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow that is an awesome set up! And Carlo... :wub: Your babies are so adorable!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanks Missy. I think you would like Cliff the best. Black and Tan with a HUGE head and very stocky. :rofl: Very nice confident pup, his new owners are very lucky to have him.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

pic #3 is so funny: LET US OUT of our puppy hut:laugh:
the puppy hut though is very nice, they can be outside and still be safe.
theyre all adorable:wub:


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> I should have thought of the pool!! Unfortunately, next time I go back, most of the puppies will have left to their new homes. Yesterday I delivered the 2 Bicolor boys on my way home. It was so sad to leave them, but I'm sure I'll get to see them often. All 3 boys were so good in the car, slept the whole trip and never had an accident, as soon as we let them out of the crate, they all went and did their business.  Such good puppies!


You mean you were able to part with some? were you crying when you left
I know this is part of the deal but it sure would be hard to let someone else 
have them lol  Hopefully their new owners, maybe you can have get together reunions


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

It is hard, you do (at least I do) get very attach to them, specially when you are there when they are coming out. :wub: But I'm happy to know that all 3 are in Schutzhund homes and that I will be able to see them grow up.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

So what I what to know ...Is the Hut portable. It looks awesome. Just wondering once the pups are gone what happens.....


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep!! We unhook the sides and we put them away in the shed till next litter.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Love the puppy hut and of course the photos!


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

I love all your pictures!! And I want to buy Cabela but can't afford him with shipping and all


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Cabela is a she


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Cabela is a she


I mean she lol. Of coarse the name. I was thinking of Carlos when I wrote it cause you love him so much and realized I posted the name Carlos so edited to cabela and forgot the other one haha.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is a nice one indeed! Pick female of the litter.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Cora.....-swoooooon-

Great Puppy hut, great looking buncha pups! Love the name....


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> She is a nice one indeed! Pick female of the litter.


Lol I love her coat color and all.. If she was matched to me for what I was looking for and had the money free I would take her so fast!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Holy Cow. Cienna looks to have some of the biggest eyes I have ever seen on a puppy...but that look gets her lots of admirers!


----------

